# 5D MK III High ISO Video



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2013)

With a bad dust storm brewing outside my weekend plans to go out with my 5D MK III and Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 VC went for a toss ... I am not a professional but I decided to mess around with high ISO on 5D MK III and make this short video.

This video is made with:
Camera: 5D MK III
Lens: 50mm f/1.4

SETTINGS:
Mode: Manual
Aperture: f/5.6
ISO: 25600
WB: Auto
Picture Style: Auto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6XHTIEeOvs


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 27, 2013)

I have to ask, why would you shoot at ISO25600 when the lighting seems pretty decent? The video doesn't look like it was shot at that high of an ISO at all, barely any noise.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 29, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> I have to ask, why would you shoot at ISO25600


As I mentioned above, I was "messing around" to see how far I can go with 5D MK III


Axilrod said:


> when the lighting seems pretty decent?


It seems that way because of high ISO ... it was just 1 light, which was not at all good for video


Axilrod said:


> The video doesn't look like it was shot at that high of an ISO at all, barely any noise.


It was shot at ISO 25600 ... that's how 5D MK III really is!


----------



## Cgdillan (Feb 4, 2013)

Impressive for such high iso


----------

